# Wiki oder CMS

## jakob

Hi zusammen, 

ich moechte viele Infos zentral liegen haben, damit andere User sie lesen und editieren koennen. 

Welche Loesung ist dafuer am Besten geeignet? Wiki oder ein CMS? 

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## twam

Wenn jeder alles editieren darf, würde ich dir ein Wiki nahelegen.

----------

## jakob

@twam: 

Gibt's da verschiedene Wikis oder nur ein Wiki? 

Welches ist das Beste wenn's verschiedene gibt?

----------

## Earthwings

Ein CMS ist nicht ganz so flexibel wie ein Wiki, dafür aber (nach dem Aufsetzen) recht wartungsfrei. Bei nem Wiki ist meist die Suche/Navigation nicht optimal und man muss etwas Zeit investieren, um alles in Ordnung zu halten. Falls du nen Wiki installieren willst, würde ich nen Blick auf MediaWiki werfen, gibts auch über Portage.

----------

## twam

Ich würde auch MediaWiki empfehlen, da zumindest mir das aus meiner Wikipedia-Erfahrung heraus sehr einfach fällt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

Problem ist das bei dem mediawiki die Gestalltungsmöglichkeiten sehr begrenzt sind, da ist ein CMS wie Typo3 um einiges besser (aber auch komplizierter).

----------

## jakob

Hallo zusammen, 

danke fuer Eure Infos. 

Was ist das beliebteste und beste CMS?

Beim Wiki bin ich jetzt ja informiert. 

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## Sonic Lux

CMS:

Typo3 - finde ich am besten

auch nicht schlecht:

-opencms

----------

## jakob

Hi zusammen, 

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich im MediaWiki Bilder einfuege? Am Besten per Link, nicht per upload.

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## sirro

 *jakob wrote:*   

> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich im MediaWiki Bilder einfuege? Am Besten per Link, nicht per upload.

 

Einfach den Link zum Bild einfuegen. Sollte aber natuerlich auf .jpg oder .png enden und nicht auf .php oder so.

ansonsten wuerde es auch per <img>-Tag gehen

----------

## jakob

@sirro: Ich muss aber die ServerURL angeben bzw. das Bild vom lokalen Rechner hochladen, oder?

----------

## sirro

 *jakob wrote:*   

> @sirro: Ich muss aber die ServerURL angeben bzw. das Bild vom lokalen Rechner hochladen, oder?

 

sowas in der Art in den Artikel einfuegen:

http://www.example.com/foo/bar.jpg

Bei mir zeigt der das dann automatisch als Bild an.

----------

